# Bristol Pubs and Clubs



## Jax99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,

Me and 3 other lads are heading to Bristol Mon 9th March to Wed 11th March. We are getting the train to Cheltenham races on the Tuesday. We will be heading out in Bristol on the Mon and Tues night. Whats the best pubs and clubs open on thos 2 nights?

many thanks


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't know about clubs. Depends what you like of course. Central Bristol, Harbour side bars, modern, all do food, music's generally shite IMO, some twats at weekends. King Street, old boozers, jazz pub Old Duke, small, The Navel Volunteer pricey organic hipsterish. St Nick's market, Crown, Mother's Ruin, Good music, cheap beer nice enough clientel etc. Then there's your Gloucester road's, Old Market, St Pauls etc.

List here.  Take your pick.

http://www.bristolpubs.co.uk/bristol-pubs-and-bars/


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2015)

Have they really taken the navvy?


----------



## JTG (Feb 18, 2015)

We lost the Volly a couple of years ago


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Have they really taken the navvy?



Yep.  Was a fiver for a pint when I tried it last summer. Beer kegs for urinals.

Actually I don't really mind the last bit. But the whole package is wanky.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2015)

JTG said:


> We lost the Volly a couple of years ago



WHA???!!! NOOO! 

It was one of the first pubs I went in underage drinking...that and the Jolly Cobblers


----------



## Jax99 (Feb 20, 2015)

xenon said:


> Don't know about clubs. Depends what you like of course. Central Bristol, Harbour side bars, modern, all do food, music's generally shite IMO, some twats at weekends. King Street, old boozers, jazz pub Old Duke, small, The Navel Volunteer pricey organic hipsterish. St Nick's market, Crown, Mother's Ruin, Good music, cheap beer nice enough clientel etc. Then there's your Gloucester road's, Old Market, St Pauls etc.
> 
> List here.  Take your pick.
> 
> http://www.bristolpubs.co.uk/bristol-pubs-and-bars/


Not too fussed on the music would generally listen to anything, the place with the most females will be our target, nothin chavvy though


----------



## Jax99 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hugely disappointed with Bristol. Very poor night-life considering its meant to be the 7th largest city outside of London. Its just completely overrun by students. The city itself is just all hills and a nightmare to get around. Wont be back.

On another note The Premier Apartments in Redcliffe are great value for the price, highly recommended if your mad enough to go to Bristol for a visit.


----------



## keybored (Mar 26, 2015)

Jax99 said:


> Wont be back.



Awww man, truly gutted. I'll console myself by writing a load of shit reviews for that dive you plugged


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2015)

The OP failed to do any *real* Bristol pubs research it seems to me (as a fellow outsider).

Possibly some sort of a reason for the OP's reaction though 

As for other non-Bristol dwelling, but Bristol-appreciating, folk, ie us ....

We tend to focus much more on ale/cider quality, when we visit (ie frequently).

So we can be *unreasonably* over-tolerent of hipster shite if the ale and cider in a place is top grade


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 27, 2015)

I was in Bristol a couple of weekends ago with the missus and we had a great time. None of the places we went to were on that list of pubs and clubs though. I always really enjoy going out in Bristol and can't remember ever having a duff night out there (except one time when I banged my head on a low doorway in a club and gave myself concussion - but that was hardly Bristol's fault).


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2015)

Our favourites are many but very much from a beer/cider quality point of view, include the Seven Stars, Barley Mow, Volunteer (all near/nearish Temple Meads). Then, walking away from the cathedral, the Three Tuns, Bag o' Nails, Hope and Anchor (nice garden!). Then across the ferry from Hotwells (ie crossing over from the Jacobs Well Road side of the water), that scrumpy mecca, the Orchard Inn


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a great time on my last night out in Bristol too. Great town, love going out there.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2016)

Might be in Bristol on Fri jun 3 and am looking for some music

Other than Lakota what other spots can I check the listings of please?

Is there a one stop listings website?


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2016)

Home - Thekla - on a boat, always had good times in here. on the 3rd its Calibre and markus Intelex
Blue Mountain Club - varies depending on night
The Full Moon Bar - been to some good private do's in here
The Black Swan in Bristol - much wreckheads (in a good way)
Abstractions Bristol - solid dnb nights - on the 3rd - 
Motion - for the bigger names

don't know of any one stop listings that I can easily navigate though


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2016)

Headfirst Bristol - general club listings


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2016)

Black swan populated by pimps and would be badman in day time.


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2016)

on the 3rd Dazee from Ruffneck Ting at timbuck 2 - don't know the venue though Headfirst Bristol


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Black swan populated by pimps and would be badman in day time.


 Don't try and sway his opinion in the favour of the Black Swan


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2016)

Tempting though the company of pimps is I think Marcus and calibre would be the one... Cheers nogo!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

Currently in the Heldon House. Heavy on the checked shirts. Is the Bag of Nails any good?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

butchersapron


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Currently in the Heldon House. Heavy on the checked shirts. Is the Bag of Nails any good?


Used to be a god boozer, full of cats now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2016)

TruXta said:


> butchersapron


You're miles away if you're after a pint - need to  get nearer east. In which case, game on.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Used to be a god boozer, full of cats now.


Anywhere decent in the surrounding area? I'm staying down by the aquarium but am reasonably mobile.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're miles away if you're after a pint - need to  get nearer east. In which case, game on.


As nice as that would be I've got a really early start tomorrow. Just reckoned you'd be a good source of recommendations. Next time champ.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Anywhere decent in the surrounding area? I'm staying down by the aquarium but am reasonably mobile.


If you're  that end mardyke is still ok - user to be greaser pub, now not so. If you go back into town, the other way you have the shakespeare. Then you got kings street from which  you can fill your boots.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

Cheers mate.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2016)

Mardyke it is. Good shout. Shuddered when I looked into the bag of cats.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 29, 2016)

The two curry house either side of the nails/cats are both good


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 30, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Black swan populated by pimps and would be badman in day time.


When is the last time you were there? 

I would say that's not the case but a very young crowd- my son and his friends frequent it.


----------

